# Identify this grass! and how to kill?



## cancun555 (Apr 5, 2020)

Hi all,

I live in Atlanta, GA and have Bermuda grass, however, in my back yard, I have a mix of different grass growing and its annoying. Can somebody help identify it and how I can kill it without harming the Bermuda? I tried to apply vegetation killer but it still grew back.

You can see where all its different, that's where a lot of water also flows to the drain.

Also, the bare spots which is clay in my lawn (circled in red), do I just reseed with Bermuda seeds and apply good soil on top?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@cancun555 that's nutsedge growing in the yard. As far as the bare areas, bermuda grows just fine in clay. You need to figure out why the areas are bare or you will likely end up in the same situation while being lighter in the wallet. Bermuda spreads, so if it could grow in those areas, it probably would already be there.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

The invading grass is nutsedge. Sedgehammer does great with it, but it's a slow kill. The bare areas, mix in some sand and gypsum to help break up the clay. Feed and water the yard yard, and the existing bermuda will fill in. It's highly likely the soil is compacted, so a simple loosening up would relieve it


----------



## tincan (Sep 4, 2020)

Sulfentrazone (Dismiss or the generic from Agrisel) works for me to kill nutsedge. Nutsedge is very hard to kill by pulling because the nuts tend to remain in the soil when you pull.

Areas next to the fence tend to have lots of shade. Bermudagrass will struggle there. Instead of grass, you can put mulch or some decorative pebbles and call it a day.


----------

